# Want to make a coin sorter; need tubes



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd like to make a little coin sorter, maybe like this one but even one with individual slots for the different coins would be fine. But I'm having trouble finding both the correctly sized plastic tubing and affordable correctly sized forstner bits (the latter mainly because I don't know what the OD of the tubing would be…I do have a regular forstner bit set).

My dad had a cool little quarter-holder with two plastic tubes on it, maybe two feet tall, which was a "race" game for two people to try to save more money in quarters and get to the top first. I'd love to make some of those too, but again am running into correctly-sized tubing issues. Any suggestions for tube sources?


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

Coin tubes

This may be what you are looking for


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Excellent, thanks - that'll do for the short ones for the coin sorter. Does anyone have any ideas on getting longer ones for the "coin race" game?


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not sure how tight the coins should fit. I just measured a quarter from my pocket, it appears to be about 15/16. I am having a hard time visualizing how much room a coin needs to fit through, a 1" id may be about the right size.
I buy tubing from a farm store, they have lots of different sizes. Many of the small hardware stores also have a bunch of sizes.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

A farm store? I'll try that, I think we have some in our area; I'll check them out.


----------

